# Stickshot



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

I saw this video " 



 "

At the beginning I thought that it is a good idea , but then i thougt that this design could lead to many rts shots , as it only has one single band in the middle !?

what do you think ?


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

I cannot comment on whether it is actually any good or not but good grief does it look crazy-pants.


----------

